# Steve's farm



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Had some pretty grand plans for an out of town fishing/camping trip...weather changed those plans. Decided to take my boy to Steve's farm since I'd never been. Gave the website a quick look and decided that sounds simple enough. Grabbed a couple poles and hit the road. Started off pretty good, bites were quick, but not quick enough to be more fun than a big pile of rocks nearby lol. I did a lot of two handed fishing and scrambling to catch a pole before it got yanked off the truck. Managed a couple pictures of the kid with a pole in his hands lol. He did catch one and got to reel another in, but those rocks and ducks won the day! BTW...the 3.29 lb. price for fillets is on the weight of the whole fish, all the whole fish! Sheesh, that hurt.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Yep but almost guaranteed to catch something. Kids love it. Ice cream ain’t to bad either


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Catch and release for $10 then hit Rollos on the way home.....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

When I was a kid, my mom would take me fishing. She would sit in the car or on the bank while I fished. Took a pretty good time commitment for her.

Then we discovered Sunrise Acres catfish ponds. They're gone now, I think. Anyway, she was happy because she could drop me off and pick me up later and I would be fairly safe from whatever mischief could befall someone in other locations.

I never usually caught much..a pinfish or two or grunts and pigfish in the intercoastal.

When she came to pick me up, I held up this stringer of several catfish. She was a bit unpleasantly surprised by the cost. It's a good memory for both of us now though.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW that kid is growing like a weed! Good job Dad.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That boy is fishing with a spinner right side up, Good job dad !!! LOL Want to see pricey,check out the porch swings 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have not been to Steve's but I did enjoy going to a trout farm in Maine with my daughter. She figured out quickly how to get the fish's attention and had folks coming over to watch how she did it. Your son will remember these outdoor trips with dad always.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Grab some of there homemade tamales when you leave


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use to go to Steves when I was a kid. They actually had fish tanks set up and you could buy small cats. I think I bought a few and raised em in tanks at the house....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

There used to be an RV campground up in the McDavid area on the east side of 29 that had 2 ponds you could pay to fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

My folks took me to Sunrise acres as a kid. Went with my grandparents once and we got all we could pay for in about an hour, they didnt allow you to throw any back and we wanted to keep fishing so my sweet grandmother showed me how, when you hooked a big one to get him to the edge of the water and bend down and get the hook out then yell and slap the water and act like he got off. LOL. Thats been 50 yrs ago and the memory just brought a tear to my eye


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

We had some of the most expensive smoked catfish tacos ever last night lol

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> My folks took me to Sunrise acres as a kid. Went with my grandparents once and we got all we could pay for in about an hour, they didnt allow you to throw any back and we wanted to keep fishing so my sweet grandmother showed me how, when you hooked a big one to get him to the edge of the water and bend down and get the hook out then yell and slap the water and act like he got off. LOL. Thats been 50 yrs ago and the memory just brought a tear to my eye


Man, that’s the same thing my grandma taught me to do at Wells catfish farm when I was little. Good stuff.


----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

sureicanfish said:


> We had some of the most expensive smoked catfish tacos ever last night lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


that's hilarious !!!!! my dad used to say the same thing every time we came in from snapper fishing. We would fry them up that evening and he would say boy you better enjoy that meal because that there filet cost around 79 dollars a pound when you add everything up. Hell i didnt know what he meant till i grew up.


----------

